# Edge von Hartwin



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

RIP bud. 10-02-08 7-25-09

my boy was HBC early this morning. he is greatly missed and irreplaceable. meet you on the other side big guy....


http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3033/3082901835_6fd2a43808.jpg


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Man. Very sorry for you Ann.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

So very sorry to hear that Ann. 
Such a short time with him yet we don't need long to become so attached.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Brutal. Sorry Ann.


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Deep heartache. I am so sorry.....


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry I know your loss I lost my previous dog to cancer at a early age


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Ann, unbelievable. I had to read it a few times. He was still a baby.So sorry to hear.

Terrasita


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Ann, I'm sorry. Words seem so futile but I really feel for you.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this Ann. 

Courtney


----------



## JoAnn Letcher (Nov 2, 2008)

My hart truely aches for you. Im so sorry for the pain you and your family is going through. He was such a beautiful dog. I miss him too.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh that's horrible news. Sending hugs. I always imagine my guys guarding me with wings, when they are gone.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh, I am so so sorry. 

My heart aches for you.


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

I am so sorry Anne.

Debbie


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

So sorry for your loss. He was much too young.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Ann - I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Ann, I'm very sorry for your loss.

Laura


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh no, Ann! Ember and family send their condolences for her brother.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks everyone--i think we've all been thru it, but it just never gets easier. knowing the community here, well....you know. 

my bright-eyed boy--it's awfully quiet around here...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Someone send her a puppy for Gods sake. Best remedy.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Ann, so sorry to hear about your boy.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

OMG...I am SO sorry to hear this news....

Thought and Prayers sent your way....


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Someone send her a puppy for Gods sake. Best remedy.


 
i guess...., if one of your Ulko pups is shit for FR (or mondio, or whatever), i could give it a home....


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ann , Sorry for your loss . Prayers coming your way .


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Nah, they will go back, or go to lackland. I want to send you a pain in the ass that keeps you non stop busy.

If little Soda PoPs guts work, I will give you one of those, providing that it doesn't suck. Nothing worse than a dog that sucks. However, the little fits she had were enough to give you something to think about other than the heartbreak.

My first dog I got as a kid I got from a shelter. He was hit by a car, and it still stings. That was more than 35 years ago, and I still feel like an asshole, still feel at fault. I have had a lot of dogs and it is always hard when one passes to early. However, having a little shit chasing you about, and biting your ankles and peeing everywhere will get your head right.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> However, having a little shit chasing you about, and biting your ankles and peeing everywhere will get your head right.


It's kind of like childbirth. You forget what the pain is like until the next one ;-);-)

Truly Ann, I'm so sorry for your loss. It's never easy, no matter what the age. I do hope that you'll find comfort in his memories


----------

